# Skype-out calls disconnect after about 5 minutes



## Anonymous (Jun 7, 2009)

My system: FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Fri May *beep*1 08:49:13 UTC 2009 *beep* *beep* 
root@walker.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC *beep*i386

Skype-out calls disconnect after about 5 minutes. I red that was problem with 
beta or pre release but looks like that is the problem here still. Version of 
Skype is 2.0.0.72.
Do I need to put kern.hz=100 in loader.conf, please?

Thanks in advace,

-----
http://starikarp.redbubble.com


----------



## JohnLWebb (Jun 11, 2009)

I have the same problem with FreeBSD 7.2 and Skype 2.0.0.72-oss. It seems that every call I make just abruptly disconnects after about 5 minutes.

I recently rebuilt this machine and did not have this problem last time around. It was very stable. I wonder what is different this time. I don't really know where to start.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 11, 2009)

JohnLWebb said:
			
		

> I have the same problem with FreeBSD 7.2 and Skype 2.0.0.72-oss. It seems that every call I make just abruptly disconnects after about 5 minutes.
> 
> I recently rebuilt this machine and did not have this problem last time around. It was very stable. I wonder what is different this time. I don't really know where to start.



kern.hz=100 in /bot/loader.conf should help. I didn't try yet.


----------



## offlinebouncer (Dec 8, 2009)

*same problem, fix possible???*

I have exactly the same problem. Running FreeBSD 8-release on my lappy together with debian-linux. On debian skype works perfect. So this must be a problem with the network-stack or linux-emulation-layer in FreeBSD.

Skype seems to loose the socket-connection and hangs up.
Any ideas how to solve this problem. There seems to be no adequat alternative to skype, so it would be good if skype works as expected on BSD too.

regards, Mike


----------



## mato (Jan 4, 2010)

offlinebouncer said:
			
		

> I have exactly the same problem. Running FreeBSD 8-release on my lappy together with debian-linux. On debian skype works perfect. So this must be a problem with the network-stack or linux-emulation-layer in FreeBSD.
> 
> Skype seems to loose the socket-connection and hangs up.
> Any ideas how to solve this problem. There seems to be no adequat alternative to skype, so it would be good if skype works as expected on BSD too.
> ...



Have you tried Google Talk ?
It worked quite well for me in the past and now it is possible to use some OSS (e.g. Pidgin) to connect to GTalk.


----------

